# Ford 3400 tractor loader problem



## Thor22 (Nov 25, 2012)

My loader moves slower than I thing I should. I had bubbles in the fluid after running. It looked to me that it may have had water in it. I read that you could put rubbing alcohol in it and run it a little, then empty it to help take the water out with the oil. I did this, but it still looks like I still have bubbles and maybe water still in it. I've noticed the loader always runs slower in cold weather. Today with the temp a little below freezing I started the tractor and tried to raise the loader. It took 4 to 5 minutes before the loader would raise and then quite slow. I used utf fluid when I put new in. I wonder if 10-30 would work better? Oh when I added the fluid it took only about 2 gal. Does that sound right? Again I have a 3400 tractor, but I don't know the right model of the loader. I also read that a leak in a return line could cause bubbles in the hyd. fluid. I tightened all clamps and didn't see any leaks. That's all I can think of for now. Thanks for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Air bubbles often appear in hydraulic fluid when you have a suction leak. You may have a plugged suction screen or filter in the suction side of the system, which causes the pump to suck very hard and pull air into the system through the connections. 

I assume this is an engine driven hydraulic pump. Is your reservoir in an upright of the loader frame or somewhere else? Two gallons is probably about right, and UTF equivalent to Ford spec 134D is also correct. 

Look for a suction screen inside the reservoir, or at the base of the reservoir (where the suction line connects).


----------



## Thor22 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank sixbales for replying. I do have a front motor mounted pump and the reservoir is upright on my right as I sit in the seat. I can not find a filter anywhere. It looks like where the the return lines are just looks like there are 3\4 in. couplings welded on the upright tank. So I don't know where a screen could be. I have bought new return hose. Really all I could find was heater hose, but I think it should work. And I thought if there is no filter I should order an in-line one of those too. Thought I'd try the hosed first to see if that helps. Maybe the old ones were collapsing. When I take the old ones off I will look for a screen. I just don't see where there could be one. Thanks again


----------

